# collègue / camarade



## niveau-un

Je toujours pensais que ces deux mots étaient interchangeables. Mais dans cet extrait […], l'orateur se met à rire peut après avoir dire ' mes chers camarades'. Pourquoi c'est un lapsus ici?


----------



## iuytr

Collègue est utilisé dans le cadre du travail , de la fonction, ici tous les députés sont des collègues de Bartolone : comme lui , ils sont députés.
Camarade à la base , ça veut dire ami, copain et c'est utilisé dans les partis de gauche (socialistes et communistes) entre militants. Bartolone s'est exprimé comme dans une réunion interne du parti socialiste et il s'en est rendu compte après coup, il a appelé camarades des gens qui sont ses opposants politiques.


----------



## niveau-un

merci pour cet éclairement. Ah, je vois qu'il a vraiment fait une drôle de gaffe!


----------



## Monicaallred

On dit que collègue est utilisé dans le cadre du travail, donc on ne peut jamais dire _collègue de classe _par rapport à un individu avec qui on fait cours de français et avec lequel on ne travaille pas ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Monicaallred said:


> donc on ne peut jamais dire _collègue de classe _par rapport à un individu avec qui on fait cours de français



Dans le cadre de l'école et jusqu'au lycée, on parle de "camarade de classe".


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Le terme de_ collègue_ est toutefois utilisé avec le sens de _camarade_ dans le midi de la France. Un exemple ici en 3.


> _(Familier)_ Camarade, copain ou compagnon. — *Note :* _Dans ce sens il est surtout employé dans le Sud de la France._
> 
> _Que va-t-il raconter ce franchimand ? J'aimerais bien mieux, à la place de son babillage, une belle chanson comme tu sais si bien les faire. Tu devrais y penser, dis, *collègue* ?_ — (_Bulletin de l'Académie des sciences et lettres de Montpellier_, 1943, p.55)


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Je confirme : par chez nous, _collègue = copain, camarade ami_...


----------



## Janacka

Bonjour,

Quel terme peut-on utiliser à l'université dans le milieu d'étudiants? Par exemple: Un collègue m'a prêté ses notes.

Merci.


----------



## Soffie_54

Bonjour,
C'est une bonne question, et pourtant je viens de finir mes études..!
- effectivement, les "sudistes" de la promotion utilisaient le mot "collègue"
- plus généralement, "camarade de promotion" peut être utilisé mais c'est un peu long, ce qui devient donc "camarade de promo"...
Au quotidien, on dira plutôt "une fille/un gars de ma promo m'a passé ses notes". Si on côtoie fréquemment la personne, on utilisera plutôt "un ami/un pote m'a passé ses notes".


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans un cadre estudiantin, on n'emploie guère _camarade de promo[tion]_ en Suisse, ni d'ailleurs _collègue_. J'aurais dit simplement _un (autre) étudiant_.


----------



## Monicaallred

Je suis dans un contexte d'une école de langues pour adultes. On veut que les élèves travaillent en binôme. Comment puis-je compléter la phrase ? "Travaillez avec votre _____."


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte-là, _camarade_ me semble bien convenir.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Par métonymie sans doute, j'ai toujours entendu dire « travaillez avec votre *binôme*. » 
De même, si deux salariées se partagent un poste à temps plein, elle diront « je me suis entendue avec ma binôme / avec ma moitié.»


----------



## snarkhunter

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Par métonymie sans doute, j'ai toujours entendu dire « travaillez avec votre *binôme*. »


... N'est-ce pas un emprunt à la terminologie militaire ? C'est en effet dans ce contexte que je crois avoir entendu l'expression pour la première fois. Mais il est vrai que l'expression s'est depuis largement répandue. A mon grand dam.

Instinctivement, "camarade" (voire "partenaire") est ce qui me viendrait le plus spontanément à l'esprit.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Pourquoi à ton grand dam ?
C'est de l'argot des classes terminales scientifiques (lors des TP). Avant cela, c'était (et c'est encore) une expression mathématique (association de deux nombres, si mes souvenirs sont justes).
Tout cela benoîtement dérivé du latin : rien que du propre...

Robert nous apprend tout cela, et même plus : si le _binôme_ mathématique désigne le doublet formé par les deux termes, le _binôme_ des lycéens désigne chacun des deux compères / camarades / collègues... constitutifs du duo.
D'où l'expression « je me suis mis d'accord avec mon binôme », tout à fait correcte.


----------



## Soffie_54

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> C'est de l'argot des classes terminales scientifiques (lors des TP).



Ah oui je confirme : "travaillez avec votre binôme", "mettez-vous en binôme" "où est passé ton binôme?" je les ai beaucoup entendus!

... et "trinôme" se dit aussi, même si je ne suis pas sûre que ce terme soit très officiel.


----------



## Nanon

Moi, ce qui me viendrait le plus spontanément à l'esprit, dans une école de langues pour adultes, c'est _"travaillez avec votre voisin"_. Le _binôme _évoque trop la fac, le lycée ou l'armée...
L'avantage de _"votre binôme" _est de ne pas être marqué en genre : pas besoin de dire _"votre voisine ou votre voisin"_, même avec un public mixte.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Binôme_ ne me viendrait pas non plus à l'esprit dans ce contexte. _Voisin_ est en revanche très bien, et même avec un public mixte, j'irais personnellement jusqu'à l'employer seul au masculin (donc sans préciser _ou votre voisine_), mais c'est un autre débat…


----------

